
Ask HN: Best (Tech) talks from 2015 - monkeyshelli
What where <i>the</i> talks from last year &quot;everyone&quot; should watch and why?
======
musha68k
I hadn't been particularly enthusiastic about Go but in the end Rob Pike won
me over - "Simplicity is Complicated":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFejpH_tAHM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFejpH_tAHM)

A powerful talk on Silicon Valley history by Kelsey Gilmore-Innis - "What Tech
Workers Can Learn From Harry Bridges":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRjJ4_QBdeQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRjJ4_QBdeQ)

------
eicnix
As somebody who hasn't worked with react before I find this talk very
interesting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsSnOQynTHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsSnOQynTHs)

He talks about improving the development workflow by hot reloading parts of
the application during runtime. Slow workflows affect every developer and the
idea from this talk can be used to build tools for other stacks or languages.

~~~
EvanPlaice
For those interested in The Angular ecosystem, check out the angular2-seed
project.

It uses a hot loader that was written specifically for ng2.

------
japhyr
If you're a Python programmer, Raymond Hettinger's "Beyond PEP 8" was pretty
interesting:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-
BqAjZb8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-BqAjZb8M)

~~~
monkeyshelli
This looks intereting, thanks :)

------
cdubose
I'm not sure if I would define it as a "talk" (and the details are more
meaningful if you know how to use Emacs), but Jay Dixit explains how he uses
Emacs for writing instead of programming:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtieBc3KptU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtieBc3KptU)

------
brudgers
Hanson's _Rewrite_ : [http://businessofsoftware.org/2015/10/david-heinemeier-
hanss...](http://businessofsoftware.org/2015/10/david-heinemeier-hansson-
rewrite-basecamp-business-of-software-conference-video-dhh-bos2015/)

------
JohnKacz
As a rails dev this one is probably pretty standard but I appreciated DHH's
ideas about being small and still able to take on the giants.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJVTM7mE1Cc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJVTM7mE1Cc)

